# manual



## 100879 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi.
This is our 1st MH and we are looking for any info on our van wich is a _
Fiat ducato 1989 houlsworth HTS fanfare 2000cc hi-top. If anybody has got any info on this model or can direct me to where i can get it we would appreciate it .
thanks Wayne/Maggie. :wink:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

FORESTER said:


> Hi.
> This is our 1st MH and we are looking for any info on our van wich is a _
> Fiat ducato 1989 houlsworth HTS fanfare 2000cc hi-top. If anybody has got any info on this model or can direct me to where i can get it we would appreciate it .
> thanks Wayne/Maggie. :wink:


Hello Wayne & Maggie,

There's an Holdsworth Owners Club who might be your best bet for info on your model.

Contact [email protected]

Regards

Don


----------



## 100879 (Sep 6, 2006)

*Fiat Ducato*

Hi.
The gear lever in the van waddles a lot is this common and how do i fix it, is it a simple job for the garage to do?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Fiat Ducato*



FORESTER said:


> Hi.
> The gear lever in the van waddles a lot is this common and how do i fix it, is it a simple job for the garage to do?


These people will sort your gear linkage out if you have a problem.

HERE


----------



## 100879 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Don Madge
We await for all replys.
Wayne.


----------

